# Is this light enough (Sunsun ADE 500)



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hard to say, no technical info on the link apart from wattage.

Michel.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

24W 7500k...
120 diodes..
.2W diodes.. always prefer bigger..
28x14.5x 14.5"




> Question:
> can i grow carpet plants with this light in a 30x18x15 (H) in inches??
> 
> Answer:
> ...


will grow some stuff..

RE: ADS-500C
https://www.amazon.in/Sunsun-ADS-500C-Planted-Tank-Light/dp/B01N6JTBZ2

same wattage, no idea of what's different though..
This sort of explains it:
https://www.easypets.in/sunsun-ads-500c-led-aquarium-top-light


----------



## ML5280 (Jul 15, 2018)

With LEDs I know the wattage can be hard because its not the same as fluorescent lighting. I believe Lumens are better to go by with LEDs. A minimal 10 Lumens per liter of water is normal for any growth what so ever, while medium lighting is about 20-40, high lighting falls 40+. In my tank I have a 3100 Lumen LED light which places it at 48 Lumens per liter of water. Be careful with high lighting as that will certainly make an algal bloom much easier.

This guide might be helpful: https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/lighting-guide-26-w.asp


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

15 lumens per chip is a good ballpark.
1800 lumens
@ 24W
75Lumens/Watt. and in the expected ballpark..

.264gal/ 1 liters..
10 Lumens per .26gal

1000 Lumens for low light...

so between low and medium...Estimate based on standard engineering assumptions.

Problem is the little emitters just don't get the depth penetration unless in a very high density but w/ a 14" tank depth.. not 
too bad.

Not to go backwards but 1W of LED/gal is a fair starting point for smaller tanks.


----------



## ShepherdOfShrimp (May 13, 2018)

mvshabeer2 said:


> My tank is 70cmx37x37 (25g)
> 
> Is this light enough for hairgrass and rotala. 24W led
> 
> ...


Let me recommend to you the Finnex Fugeray Planted + for your tank as it should be considered high light at that point (given you put around an inch or so of substrate). That is a SunSun light but really you should think long term as for the lights since the extra 10 or 20 dollars can be a huge different for your plants and tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Doubt if any Finnex is available in India..


----------

